# newbie



## timeswift (Feb 13, 2011)

is it possible to communicate uncensored on this forum?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 13, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*timeswift* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## vortrit (Feb 13, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum homey.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 13, 2011)

welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 14, 2011)

timeswift said:


> is it possible to communicate uncensored on this forum?



Welcome to the board.  Look around and that should answer your question.  We are very open here


----------



## timeswift (Feb 15, 2011)

*introductions*

thanks all for great welcoming and insights.
i hope to see you around..


----------



## Curt James (Feb 15, 2011)

timeswift said:


> is it possible to communicate *uncensored *on this forum?



Not sure what you mean, but you might want to check out the Anything Goes subforum. 

If you mean chemically then check out the Anabolic Zone subforum.


----------



## ty2090 (Feb 16, 2011)

Welcome- and what those guys said.


----------



## Chestnut (Feb 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------

